# Pregnant Guppy acting WERID



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

She is acting very werid constantly going to the side of the tank and nuzzling it. She looks like she has developed like some red colour near her gills.

Not sure what that is. Please reply ASAP.

She is so huge. I am worried.

And I have been keeping her warm and she is the only mom in the tank. 

So I'm not sure what quite to make of it. But I am quite concerned.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

How is the ammonia level? Usually red near the gills means something about your water parameters are off....


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm thinking the best thing to do would be a 20% water change. Don't forget, dechlorinator and make the water the same temp as the tank


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

BV that is exactly what I did yesterday. I didn't like the way she was acting.

She looks better now today, not so red. Pinkish now.

She just delivered 21 babies.

Waiting to see if she is having more.


----------

